# Bastille Day Parade



## Blackadder1916 (14 Jul 2015)

Was watching this year's Bastille Day parade and again a good show.  The notable foreign contingent was from Mexico who provided this interesting drill movement.  Judging from where they were at the time, it appears they were saluting with the birds.

More photos here.
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/bastille-day-2015-anti-terrorist-forces-join-military-parade-paris-show-strength-photos-1510774


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2015)

Some of those birds look a tad big to be falcons...

MM


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jul 2015)

Tsk tsk,  goose stepping with eagles.  That must be quite the show to see.  I find the alpine troops uniforms quite amusing.   Those berets...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Jul 2015)

How should I know what they are?  All I know is that they are big flappy bastards!


Seems that the info is available.  Guess you don't have to handle a falcon to be called a falconer.

http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/cadets-and-raptors-invited-to-france/


> Cadets and raptors invited to France
> French president was impressed by soldiers with their eagles and hawks
> 
> Mexico News Daily   Tuesday, June 30, 2015
> ...


----------



## medicineman (14 Jul 2015)

I caught tail (see what I did there?) of the Harris hawks and the red tail...just wasn't sure about what type of eagle those biggens were.

MM


----------

